# Viscosity Bowstrings Stronger than ever.........



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up for the night..........:wink:


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

bump for a great string maker


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

*Great strings*

Good to hear from you Brian and it's good to hear that things are going good for you. 
Bryan Robbins


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I can vouch for this guy. HE DOESNT STOP WORKING! Lol I have been to his shop a couple of times and he has to be the hardest working guy in archery. Keep up the great work Brian archery needs people like you.
Thank you
Bob


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Mike your strings went out today. Thanks for the bump........


bk


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

To the top we go................


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess this is the offical thread , ttt


----------



## TTIME (Jul 19, 2004)

*Strings*

These are the best bow strings and cables by farr


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve. Glad your happy.........

bk


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

bump


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank Brian for all of your hard work. A++++ Service


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

*Viscosity*

Brian has made all my strings since I met him a few years ago, and I have no need to look elsewhere. His customer service is tops in the industry and he's the only person that tunes my bows.

Thanks Brian - see you at the shop soon!
:darkbeer:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the bump guys

Bk


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

*bump*

I havent had to get a set of strings yet but i will say this. I just bought a bow of Brian and let me tell you he is the best vendor on this site. He hooked me up with a great bow for an outstanding price. Im in college so money is tight and he came through. When I need a get a new set of strings there will be no hesitation in buying Viscosity. Fantastic, standup guy!!!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Bump


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Viscosity*

Ordered my strings for my Ultraelite last evening with Brian by phone, if his strings are as good as his personality, they can't be beat. Super nice fellow to talk to, very reasonable prices. Keep up the good work, I can't wait to get my strings.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

TTT
Happy Easter every one!!!!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up Up Up...........:wink:


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Brain you have a PM.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

No problem bud. Anytime:wink:

Brian


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Bump for ya Brian, anxiously awaiting my new string and cables. :wink:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

They should be there monday. Let me know when you get em.



Brian
Viscosity


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

bump for the night


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up we go


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up,Up,UP.........


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Bump for a great guy and great strings!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Brian for the props.........We are so busy right now it's unreal. But were tryin to keep it to a 5 to 6 day turn around.


Brian


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt
For the best shop around.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*PM and E-mail*

Brian,
Sent you a PM and E-mail.

TN


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Whenever your ready, just give us a ring..........


brian


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll be coming by at the end of August when my Omen comes to get it setup.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

*Happy Trykon XL*

Brian,

Thanks for the new string and getting me back in tune! See you at 3D on Wednesday and...

BUMP it uP!


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Viscosity custom Bowstring*

Excellent strings. no Stretch. no peep rotation. Great string in all colors!! great work Brian!!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I have ordered a bunch of string sets from Brain and have always been super happy!  I won't order form anyone else. In fact I have 3 more sets to order soon. I better get in line!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Mike,
You just let me know whatever you need.



Brian


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Calling in my order thanks!


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

Tttt tttt tttt ^^^^


----------



## Feral_Pig (Jun 9, 2009)

*strings*

Thanks Brian,
Recieved my strings and they are absolutley fantastic, another great thing is the customer service, this guy actually wants you to shop with him again, and again, and again. He has won my business for as long as he is making strings. I'm from Australia and even over this distance he made everything easy and pleasant.

Thanks again
Brett


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

It's all about the "SERVICE".........lol oh I kill me.



Bk


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Brian
Thanks for the strings for my Drenalin. It is shooting great with no creep at all after over 500 shots. I can wait to take this thing out into the woods in a couple of weeks. 
Bob


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

tah tah tah tttt:darkbeer:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## bowhunter35 (Nov 13, 2007)

*string*

Hi,,How much for a set of strings Royal Blue and Black for a Tubrohawk 28in draw..send me a PM


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Great Strings, Still the best out there...*

Well I'm back and gearing up for the season and there's only one place to get strings!

PM sent Brian :shade:

BUMP for the thread!


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

Awesome strings bri..got my first kill with em...looked great on vid....get brians strings!!!!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Death-Dude (Sep 14, 2009)

*great strings*

Bump for some top-notch strings!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Time to get this back to the top where it belongs! :wink:
Bob


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Just got a new set of strings last and they look great. Brian set the bow up perfectly and now I just need to take it out and try it out.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

My new hunting rig is at Brian's waiting for it's new set of strings and cables....can't wait to throw a rest and sight on that thing and get broadhead tuning!

The last set of flo green and silver speck with halo serving was killer looking...super nice job, and that bow is shooting great....drilling X's. Just ask Brian.

:wink:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Shot this morning and the new strings are shooting great. Had it sighted in in 15 minutes and then i went out on the 3D course and it shot great. One more week and i'll switch it over to my hunting set up and get ready to kill some deer.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kastor (Aug 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------

